# I bought the stocks in cheap



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uber Lyft are cheap now, a delicacy, dine on them now so you can fill up belly with $$$$ later.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Robinhood... is it working ? Didn’t they have some issues?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

mbd said:


> Robinhood... is it working ? Didn't they have some issues?


It's still slow at executing buy orders but at least it is working again now. Millions if hungry people are flooding it to get them cheap that's why. Once things recover I should have an extra $3k or more from my $5k investment into the big known names.

Update I'm up $101 just today


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> It's still slow at executing buy orders but at least it is working again now. Millions if hungry people are flooding it to get them cheap that's why. Once things recover I should have an extra $3k or more from my $5k investment into the big known names.
> 
> Update I'm up $101 just today
> View attachment 430992


Any compensation from RH yet&#128515;


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> It's still slow at executing buy orders but at least it is working again now. Millions if hungry people are flooding it to get them cheap that's why. Once things recover I should have an extra $3k or more from my $5k investment into the big known names.
> 
> Update I'm up $101 just today
> View attachment 430992


I'm getting close to jumping in. I would slowly enter and keep enough to DCA on the way down until a bottom is hit. I wish I would of bet on a market drop last week but I'm inexperienced on shorting the market. I honestly think the market won't bottom until we reach pre-Trump market levels.

I've never seen the world economy shut down like this. China's coronavirus economic hit was a lot worse than predicted. The virus could infect the other regions in China also then all hell would break out.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

backstreets-trans said:


> I'm getting close to jumping in. I would slowly enter and keep enough to DCA on the way down until a bottom is hit. I wish I would of bet on a market drop last week but I'm inexperienced on shorting the market. I honestly think the market won't bottom until we reach pre-Trump market levels.
> 
> I've never seen the world economy shut down like this. China's coronavirus economic hit was a lot worse than predicted. The virus could infect the other regions in China also then all hell would break out.


Looks like we won't need 2025 after all.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Been said S&P may be heading to 2k area.. there's no bottom yet!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ozzyoz said:


> It's still slow at executing buy orders but at least it is working again now. Millions if hungry people are flooding it to get them cheap that's why. Once things recover I should have an extra $3k or more from my $5k investment into the big known names.
> 
> Update I'm up $101 just today
> View attachment 430992


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

It says that you bought 20 shares for $400 but I see that $5087.92 figure highlighted. Did you invest $5087 or $400?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

x100 said:


> Been said S&P may be heading to 2k area.. there's no bottom yet!!!!!!!!!!!!


Where are the previous quotes bc that sounds like an article that came out today on what analyst says.

maybe you're in the wrong line of gig?

buy stocks now. I would not buy uber or lyft and if I had to I would buy uber over lyft.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Where are the previous quotes bc that sounds like an article that came out today on what analyst says.
> 
> maybe you're in the wrong line of gig?
> 
> buy stocks now. I would not buy uber or lyft and if I had to I would buy uber over lyft.


Headlines by GS caught my eyes last 24+ hours . I doubt this is the bottom personally thou may look cheap. Gladly paper trading this moment.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Do not buy in yet on anything . I am looking at the (spy) chart .
First lets ask our self what needs to change for the market to recover ? Answer this corona virus panic needs to go away .
Once the panic goes away the bears will sell there shorts and bulls will start buying again. 
Here schools are closed for 3 more weeks . So lets say the market will keep going down until it starts just to go sideways .
My new lower limit on spy is 20 % lower for support . Meaning that uber can tumble 
i would like to see uber hit 10 bucks before i put my capital in. could it hit 7 dollars ? we shall see .
I Cant tell the future but i know damn well until the cv fear goes away these stocks will continue to drop . 
Every stock is on sale on a monday and it just open 10 % lower ! This is a serious fing problem .. 
If your a long term ira so on retirement and your underwater . Dont panic stocks go back up in time . 
I think they will rocket back up in a weeks or less very soon after this cv .. The interest rate was also reduced so watch out with some record gains in 3 weeks


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> Do not buy in yet on anything . I am looking at the (spy) chart .
> First lets ask our self what needs to change for the market to recover ? Answer this corona virus panic needs to go away .
> Once the panic goes away the bears will sell there shorts and bulls will start buying again.
> Here schools are closed for 3 more weeks . So lets say the market will keep going down until it starts just to go sideways .
> ...


I was looking at the 2008 housing crash. The bottom didn't hit until mid 2009 so there is some lag there. The recession hasn't even been realized so we have some room to drop. We're still way above when Trump took over and still closer to the all time highs. Trump corporate tax cuts pushed the markets higher with corporate buy backs and the influx of cash in the system.

The dems will reverse these tax cuts and change market conditions. The possibility of them winning should be factored into a lower bottom.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

x100 said:


> Been said S&P may be heading to 2k area.. there's no bottom yet!!!!!!!!!!!!


I brought SPY too.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> I brought SPY too.


You may still sell higher short term but this is really unknown territories, what goes up must come down, esp market went higher w corporate tax cuts and Companies w/ existing money kept on buying more shares .Others pointing out this is not the bottom yet as well.

Happy trading! dont' sit on anything overnight.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

x100 said:


> You may still sell higher short term but this is really unknown territories, what goes up must come down, esp market went higher w corporate tax cuts and Companies w/ existing money kept on buying more shares .Others pointing out this is not the bottom yet as well.
> 
> Happy trading! dont' sit on anything overnight.


And what goes down might just bounce tomorrow!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> And what goes down might just bounce tomorrow!


I'm in for long haul. At the end of the Chaos I should get to $8k value


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> And what goes down might just bounce tomorrow!


Yes known as dead cat bounce.



Ozzyoz said:


> I'm in for long haul. At the end of the Chaos I should get to $8k value


God forbid you run into a bear market, it really tests one's patience. I hope your investments do grow.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I don’t know which direction it’s going to go... but in 2 years it will be higher😀
Usually it always goes higher than you think and lower than you think.😀


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

^ It may not even hold today's highs. normally a single stock crashing given three days to settle & see which way it will go. This Corona thing is a 3 weeks or 3 months ordeal before they really know what's up and how bad. Have paid tuition in losses in the past and don't trust market makers propping the market & stocks. They can't take it all the way down in one or two sessions, but will over a period.

Keep in mind one must know entry and exits before buying from market of stocks.



Ozzyoz said:


> I'm in for long haul. At the end of the Chaos I should get to $8k value


what's your initial investment if I may ask?


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

No wonder people are losing money left and right on Robinhood. Uber's charts look horrible and God knows where the bottom is. You can't call it, and there's nothing to stop it going to $15 or $12. The overall market is a disaster atm and there's no calling the bottom on that either (it will drag everything else down with it). The last thing I would buy right now is stocks.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Probably would have been wiser to wait and see which industries have a chance of recovering sooner vs going for the indices and averages (such as SPY or Cubes Dow ect)


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> No wonder people are losing money left and right on Robinhood. Uber's charts look horrible and God knows where the bottom is. You can't call it, and there's nothing to stop it going to $15 or $12. The overall market is a disaster atm and there's no calling the bottom on that either (it will drag everything else down with it). The last thing I would buy right now is stocks.


I am waiting for my markers to show I plan a large buy today.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> No wonder people are losing money left and right on Robinhood. Uber's charts look horrible and God knows where the bottom is. You can't call it, and there's nothing to stop it going to $15 or $12. The overall market is a disaster atm and there's no calling the bottom on that either (it will drag everything else down with it). The last thing I would buy right now is stocks.


Well-priced leap calls could be the answer.. not well-versed in them but possibly minimal risk and great ROI.



Amos69 said:


> I am waiting for my markers to show I plan a large buy today.


 the top was fake, don't compare with the top and fake gains, game has changed. Dont buy the stock but the option then..

market would have adjusted on other excuses too, they use news to justify moves.. "investors sentiment" is called!!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nobody with a conservative portfolio would have RS stocks.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Plus the fluctuation is how MMs will make their money and they don't legally settle books for 30 days..so allows for much manipulation.... this yo-yo is on for some times.. best gift for bankers & MMs.

So far Corona virus > MAGA virus .. haha! Trump created one big Corona swamp by lack of planning and infrastructure in place.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I’ll wait for this thread to turn a week old and people who bought at these highs will be crying. This market has a long way to drop. The virus has barely even begun here. You should be saving that cash for when food prices skyrocket, not wasting it when there’s a recession coming. The greatest depression ever is about to destroy this economy and the world. Buy silver or gold, those are the only constants throughout history, not companies. Remember, Lemen brothers and Bear sterns were on much better footing than Uber right now, and people were buying that until the week it went bankrupt


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

BadYota said:


> I'll wait for this thread to turn a week old and people who bought at these highs will be crying. This market has a long way to drop. The virus has barely even begun here. You should be saving that cash for when food prices skyrocket, not wasting it when there's a recession coming. The greatest depression ever is about to destroy this economy and the world. Buy silver or gold, those are the only constants throughout history, not companies. Remember, Lemen brothers and Bear sterns were on much better footing than Uber right now, and people were buying that until the week it went bankrupt


as good as gold .Thx


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> No wonder people are losing money left and right on Robinhood. Uber's charts look horrible and God knows where the bottom is. You can't call it, and there's nothing to stop it going to $15 or $12. The overall market is a disaster atm and there's no calling the bottom on that either (it will drag everything else down with it). The last thing I would buy right now is stocks.


Money is made at the slaughter for the wise investor. My only issue would be buying into rideshare stock.

OP could have invested into a much more reliable stock. There are too many unknowns for Uber or Lyft to be more than gamble money.

To all those that don't think you should be buying stock you are spectators and ignorant.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

^ or prior participants in buying in a falling market! People have different experiences and one must be able to sleep well at night, you may call that ignorant but preserving the capital brings sound sleep.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Money is made at the slaughter for the wise investor. My only issue would be buying into rideshare stock.
> 
> OP could have invested into a much more reliable stock. There are too many unknowns for Uber or Lyft to be more than gamble money.
> 
> To all those that don't think you should be buying stock you are spectators and ignorant.


Don't be stupid bro. You don't buy anything unless it's stabilized. Some of you really have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Plenty more distance for Uber to fall if there's more 8pm to 5am curfews like NJ announced.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Bubsie said:


> Plenty more distance for Uber to fall if there's more 8pm to 5am curfews like NJ announced.


California will announce a shelter in place order for the whole state tomorrow


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> Don't be stupid bro. You don't buy anything unless it's stabilized. Some of you really have no idea what you're talking about.


The more it drops the more you buy. Blue chip stocks anyway.

For example I bought an investment property during last recession for $25k, the house is now worth $133k. At the time the housing market was in absolute crisis and despair.

It's in an Atlanta expansion area so in my inner mind it will be worth 1|2 million in 20 years.

The same concept applies to stock. Class dismissed



x100 said:


> ^ or prior participants in buying in a falling market! People have different experiences and one must be able to sleep well at night, you may call that ignorant but preserving the capital brings sound sleep.


Depends on age too. I'm 28 so my portfolio is very aggressive. If I were say 58 I would be alot more conservative right now.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Do not buy in yet on anything . I am looking at the (spy) chart .
> First lets ask our self what needs to change for the market to recover ? Answer this corona virus panic needs to go away .
> Once the panic goes away the bears will sell there shorts and bulls will start buying again.
> Here schools are closed for 3 more weeks . So lets say the market will keep going down until it starts just to go sideways .
> ...


I'll buy Uber at $5 but I don't think it will ever drop that low even with this panic.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Well I want that cat to have a little life tomorrow even if it is a zombie.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

$400, watch out warren buffet


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Lol dude... Be patient they’ll drop into the teens very shortly. I personally am thinking about buying a few. It’s very unlikely they’ll drop this low in the next few years. Worst case scenario, no profit no loss.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Ozzyoz said:


> Uber Lyft are cheap now, a delicacy, dine on them now so you can fill up belly with $$$$ later.
> 
> View attachment 430987
> 
> View attachment 430988


wtf? You may be the first person ever to buy an actual share of stock on Robinhood. RH is for making YOLOs on puts or calls, not serious investing. Also, you should've waited.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

On average you can buy 13% lower tomorrow at the open than you could today at the open. Watch out for falling knives.


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

x100 said:


> Probably would have been wiser to wait and see which industries have a chance of recovering sooner vs going for the indices and averages (such as SPY or Cubes Dow ect)


The market is still selling...you probably should have let the market range and add some position...this is the best time to buy...but too early


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Still no bottom yet..... I’m still waiting....


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The more it drops the more you buy. Blue chip stocks anyway.
> 
> For example I bought an investment property during last recession for $25k, the house is now worth $133k. At the time the housing market was in absolute crisis and despair.
> 
> ...


Yes but there's a difference between averaging up and averaging down. If you buy on a whim you average up! Being bullish don't mean much, one has to be able to look at the chart w/o knowing stocks name and make a decision then.

People not having seen enough cycles of the market may fall victim.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

report today . Trump said this bs could continue to july .
Here all restaurants closed inside carry out only . casion closed . . if more then 50 people fit its closed .
work out places closed . mall closed . every retail stores closed .
places of business production closed . grocery stores paying 17 hour start asap . 80 percent of businesses closed here.
walmarts closed ! there open 12 hours only not allowing more then 50 people. wait outside to somebody exits before you can go in. Here only idk about other walmarts.

schools collage even my favorite ! dairy queen !!! damn it is closed .
Now were thinking the stock market may go up soon lol total joke. 
Detroit Mi here.
I will say 25 % of restaurants have closed today after the gov set these regulations today .
Next week i project 75 % of the restaurants will be closed . 
quarter earnings will be horrible meaning lower stocks ! 
There will be zero uber or lyft passenger or dd gh orders very soon . Tighten your spending its going to be ruff.
((Strong rumor trump to give a 1000 check per person over 18 very soon .)))
Not to mention the food shortage coming next week.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

From yahoo's boards;
Another day like today and S&P will be at 2,000... like I needed an "expert" to make that prediction for me... 

The stock market is a gambling casino for the 1% using the working poor retirement 401k as fun money . 

These predictions (SPY @ 2k) seem pretty optimistic to me. Lets see how they age. 

9 out the last 10 recession came on Republicon's watch. Look it up. 

When the economy was jacked up this way, it was always on the verge of collapse. 

Who gets a sharpie signed chart from Sunday showing the steep decline??? 

drum roll ...

Goldman Sachs is the World's Number One financial terrorist....a parasite of American proportions...very big, powerful, unstoppable in their thirst and quest for more, MORE, MONEY....


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Go to wallstreetbets


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> No wonder people are losing money left and right on Robinhood. Uber's charts look horrible and God knows where the bottom is. You can't call it, and there's nothing to stop it going to $15 or $12. The overall market is a disaster atm and there's no calling the bottom on that either (it will drag everything else down with it). The last thing I would buy right now is stocks.





Homie G said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> So basically consumer staples now, if you wanna get technical.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Would not buy uber there are far better deals to be had out there.... people gonna stop washing their asses? Nope, brushing their teeth? Nope, they might stop buying thousand dollar iPhones but not gonna stop paying for the precious data they need to post to Instagram about how stores dont have toilet paper.... personally I dont think the bottom is in yet I'm not a finance expert though just a guy that tries to make some money for a pipedream of a better life one day


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Nikkei has responded positively after a sharp loss this morning


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I would buy SAVE and BIG at these level's. Sprit airlines and Big lot's. They both make a profit for years on end and will flourish when things bounce back. Uber will probably go out of business unfortunately. They didn't profit in the greatest of times.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> Well I want that cat to have a little life tomorrow even if it is a zombie.


Got to have a little bounce before the next slide. There's some serious rumors for an extended halt in the markets for this all to blow over. A couple talking heads pitching a weekly shut down if FED can't ease the market fears. You know it's bad when casinos are asking for a bail out.

Being a novice investor I thought this video helped explained how the market really works. So much manipulation.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> buy stocks


I think it's too soon. We haven't seen the worst of things yet for the markets.

If people want to go out and buy stocks that are cheap, I'm certainly in favor of it.

But... buy companies that you know are going to survive the recession we're just now going into.

Buy companies like Johnson & Johnson, General Mills, and Procter & Gamble. Uber and Lyft are pure speculation at this point.

Or maybe Exxon Mobil, or Chevron. Their prices are waaay down. But they'll still be in business in 3 to 5 years.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

x100 said:


> Yes but there's a difference between averaging up and averaging down. If you buy on a whim you average up! Being bullish don't mean much, one has to be able to look at the chart w/o knowing stocks name and make a decision then.
> 
> People not having seen enough cycles of the market may fall victim.


Actually you definitely need the name of the stock and to research the company you are buying into wtf really... &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

You are confusing day trading vs being an investor. You are seeking a short term windfall, spectator.

An investor is buying stocks of financially healthy companies with market staying power at a huge discount right now.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Is it really a huge discount if they were overpriced to begin with?


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Actually you definitely need the name of the stock and to research the company you are buying into wtf really... &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> 
> You are confusing day trading vs being an investor. You are seeking a short term windfall, spectator.
> 
> An investor is buying stocks of financially healthy companies with market staying power at a huge discount right now.


Some of the chart reading skills short term does apply to long term trade if not all. One needs exit target before entry not just hoping it will go up.

If you have access to the chart & trade volume, a seasoned chart reader can make their mind w/o knowing the name of stock. Much of the market's trade is determined this way.

Look into moving averages, macd, stochastics and fibonocci & Elliot waves theory.

Trading technicals vs fundamentals. Most market buyers don't understand technicals, they're shooting dice.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

osii said:


> Is it really a huge discount if they were overpriced to begin with?


And that my friend is why you research and shadow the companies you are considering investing in.

Personally I think op threw his money down the toilet investing in Uber.

Apple, ATT, Coke, Proctor&Gamble, Disney, etc and he bought Uber &#128064; smgdh



x100 said:


> Some of the chart reading skills short term does apply to long term trade if not all. One needs exit target before entry not just hoping it will go up.
> 
> If you have access to the chart & trade volume, a seasoned chart reader can make their mind w/o knowing the name of stock. Much of the market's trade is determined this way.
> 
> Look into moving averages, macd, stochastics and fibonocci & Elliot waves theory.


Not if you plan to hold for 20 years or more. You are confusing day trading and investing.

For someone that bought AT&T stock in 1983 for retirement in 2020 your charts would be useless.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

This very moment knowing moving averages and support areas are key, I don't care if they sell coke or ride share.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

x100 said:


> I don't care if they sell coke


&#129488;


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

First of all, do not buy any stocks based on any tip, here or anywhere else.
It cracks me up when someone calls me with what they think is a hot tip or inside information. I guarantee you, anything you think you know has already been priced in.
As far as the poster discussing options, that’s what I trade and buying right now is out of the question due to volatility. The people making really good money right now are selling puts/calls.
My favorite stock to get involved with will be GWW once things calm down. They are such a solid company and have taken way too big of a hit. One month options right now have over a 10% premium, crazy and not worth buying at the moment.
LEAPS on GWW will be what I buy next AFTER the volatility slows down.
Good luck to everyone that is able to get in.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Nobody with a conservative portfolio would have RS stocks.


Nobody with a brain would have RS stocks.

.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Nobody with a brain would have RS stocks.
> 
> .


They said the same about Amazon and Netflix (remember when the experts said Blockbuster would crush Netflix, or that nobody would ever buy enough books online to make Amazon profitable?)
I believe Uber is going to be a major force in years to come, while Lyft will either go away or get bought out by Uber.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Legalizeit0 said:


> I believe Uber is going to be a major force in years to come, while Lyft will either go away or get bought out by Uber.


I'm happy for you. :smiles:

I also expect Über to a major force in years to come, as a lesson somewhat like Enron and PanAm in how you can fool a lot of people for a long time, but not forever.

.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Legalizeit0 said:


> They said the same about Amazon and Netflix (remember when the experts said Blockbuster would crush Netflix, or that nobody would ever buy enough books online to make Amazon profitable?)


Yes, they did.

And the road to financial freedom is littered with companies that DIDN'T make it.

Remember Netscape? Do you know where Yahoo is right now? (I do, but it's not worth a lot. Certainly not as much as the offer they turned down from Microsoft.)

I put some money into a startup years ago, called Splitrock Services. After a great first few months, it went south and eventually folded.

Remember pets.com? They went out of business.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I agree with everything you said.

speculative investments are just that, you can make millions with start ups like Microsoft and Netflix. Nobody knows if Uber will be at zero 5 years from now or worth 100 times what it is today.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

uber are losing billions a quarter, they'll be dead and buried if they dont hurry up and get these driverless flying cars on the road soon..


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

yogi bear said:


> flying cars on the road


Now there's an interesting image.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I think it's too soon. We haven't seen the worst of things yet for the markets.
> 
> If people want to go out and buy stocks that are cheap, I'm certainly in favor of it.
> 
> ...


Oh no, i think things are going to change.

it's been up down up down... I had a dream where googl was down to $43 and I was so excited. Of course it didn't.

Currently both googl and Amazon are up but this morning was red.

Exxon Mobil and chevron is of the past.

Other pple like uber and lyft.

I got gilead on the cheap and brought back Microsoft (sold them on a high).


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

anyone bought UBER @ 20$ has an uphill battle already!

In this market shorting brings more cash but must be well-versed, seasoned trader/investor.

IN this market, there's a reason it's cheap, cause cheaper to be had!!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Nobody with a brain would have RS stocks.
> 
> .


that's kinda what I said, but nicer.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

x100 said:


> ....thirst and quest for more, MORE, MONEY....


Kinda like uber driver if you replace MONEY with pings/points..... thirst and quest for more, PINGS, PINGS......


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

x100 said:


> Some of the chart reading skills short term does apply to long term trade if not all. One needs exit target before entry not just hoping it will go up.
> 
> If you have access to the chart & trade volume, a seasoned chart reader can make their mind w/o knowing the name of stock. Much of the market's trade is determined this way.
> 
> ...


Notice after all that you still haven't looked into the actual company. You mentioned you had a bad experience buying into a failing market before.

Have you ever considered your methodology is flawed? All your technicals but did you make any money?

The stuff I'm saying doesn't originate from me but Benjamin Gram and Warren Buffett.

They mention people of your like alot, you are a spectator with alot of charts. Those charts can lead you into buying a company that will go bust in a few years.

Stop trying to be a day trader and read this book to start.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> it's been up down up down


Yes, that's very true. But it's WAY more down than up.

As I'm typing this, the Dow is about 20,830. That's down from a peak of 29,568, or just a tad less than 30% down. (!)

Like anybody else, I can't call the bottom, and you can't either. All we can do is to say when we think it's low enough that we're willing to put our money there anyway.

The bottom won't be obvious until a month or two after it happens. That was also the case in early March of 2009, when things hit their actual bottom and started back up. As I'm sure you know, nobody rings a bell and says "Hey, we just bottomed out!"


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Notice after all that you still haven't looked into the actual company. You mentioned you had a bad experience buying into a failing market before.
> 
> Have you ever considered your methodology is flawed? All your technicals but did you make any money?
> 
> ...


YOu made a lot of assumptions from what I shared. I always traded on momo & profile in the industries I know myself; I made some and then I lost some. Never had targets but aimed at selling higher.

I still respect the technical traders because I had access to one and they called out the shots based on hard data and some rules; to me that's a more superior method and I kept track and it was proven to me as how accurate it is.. Top of NASDAQ was calculated, etc. Obviously not 100% of times accurate but many depend on that method. I myself beyond moving averages can not opine on a chart.

To be fair, anyone w an anus knows apple Iphone is hot product an so and so is in cloud business, etc!!

appreciate posting that book, when I have a chance..

I am glad OP bought a handful of UBER stox and not bettin the farm.. to me UBER at $12- $14 would be "Are you my UBER?"



Legalizeit0 said:


> I agree with everything you said.
> 
> speculative investments are just that, you can make millions with start ups like Microsoft and Netflix. Nobody knows if Uber will be at zero 5 years from now or worth 100 times what it is today.


VEry soon the analysts hold-don't buy recommendations will initiate next leg of down trend.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

x100 said:


> YOu made a lot of assumptions from what I shared. I always traded on momo & profile in the industries I know myself; I made some and then I lost some. Never had targets but aimed at selling higher.
> 
> I still respect the technical traders because I had access to one and they called out the shots based on hard data and some rules; to me that's a more superior method and I kept track and it was proven to me as how accurate it is.. Top of NASDAQ was calculated, etc. Obviously not 100% of times accurate but many depend on that method. I myself beyond moving averages can not opine on a chart.
> 
> ...


I didn't assume anything, I asked if you made any money. I'm going to take your round about answer as a no.

Look buddy day trading and investing is two completely different things. The second you said traders methodology is superior in investing it proved you have zero idea of what you're doing.

*Day Traders* are looking to capitalize on *short term* gains.

*Investors* are growing wealth through *long term* investments.

DO NOT confuse the two or you will lose your shirt.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

backstreets-trans said:


> I'm getting close to jumping in. I would slowly enter and keep enough to DCA on the way down until a bottom is hit. I wish I would of bet on a market drop last week but I'm inexperienced on shorting the market. I honestly think the market won't bottom until we reach pre-Trump market levels.
> 
> I've never seen the world economy shut down like this. China's coronavirus economic hit was a lot worse than predicted. The virus could infect the other regions in China also then all hell would break out.


We are already at "Pre Trump Market Levels"
Shit wasn't this bad in Obamas second term.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I didn't assume anything, I asked if you made any money. I'm going to take your round about answer as a no.
> 
> Look buddy day trading and investing is two completely different things. The second you said traders methodology is superior in investing it proved you have zero idea of what you're doing.
> 
> ...


I'm a real estate guy. I just jumped in for some day trading the last week It has gone very well including today.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Yes, that's very true. But it's WAY more down than up.
> 
> As I'm typing this, the Dow is about 20,830. That's down from a peak of 29,568, or just a tad less than 30% down. (!)
> 
> ...


No, trying to predict the bottom is timing the market which I don't do. I already brought higher than it is now but lower then it was because of this. I will buy again soon.

eventually things will go back up. Will I get the best deal? Nope probably not.

but I'm not going to sweat over.

I got my sister to open a roth finally we're going to do the same thing again but for her I might do Russell vs individual because while she's younger She's more conservative.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I didn't assume anything, I asked if you made any money. I'm going to take your round about answer as a no.
> 
> Look buddy day trading and investing is two completely different things. The second you said traders methodology is superior in investing it proved you have zero idea of what you're doing.
> 
> ...


THere's also position trading which is neither short or long but knowing chart as a tool does come handy. I still stick with my own belief that knowing charts helps where one stands on possible entry and having an idea about the exist, vs the 'higher' phenomena.

I appreciate you trying to teach my something but I don't see anything I haven't seen or heard before. Cheers


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> No, trying to predict the bottom is timing the market which I don't do. I already brought higher than it is now but lower then it was because of this. I will buy again soon.
> 
> eventually things will go back up. Will I get the best deal? Nope probably not.
> 
> ...


It is a great point to get in.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Uber Lyft are cheap now, a delicacy, dine on them now so you can fill up belly with $$$$ later.
> 
> View attachment 430987
> 
> View attachment 430988


Good luck on this, I'd say its a really speculative move however. Just because the price has dipped to under 20, doesn't mean it isn't heading lower however. Fundamentally, I can't see the value of Uber at even $20. But if Uber has a large short interest in it, the least bit of good news could cause the shorts to run for the door and be forced to buy. That can mean quick profits for someone like yourself who is long.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> It's still slow at executing buy orders but at least it is working again now. Millions if hungry people are flooding it to get them cheap that's why. Once things recover I should have an extra $3k or more from my $5k investment into the big known names.
> 
> Update I'm up $101 just today
> View attachment 430992


Good work but maybe diversify into a real brokerage with the additional funds. Should be some pretty good alternatives out there. 
&#128077;


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

No more poo(l), Uber stock heading down down down.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I'm a real estate guy. I just jumped in for some day trading the last week It has gone very well including today.


There's money to be made in day trading, just not my bag. Right now though I'm not buying any stock outside of my IRA.

I'm paying off all my various forms of debt at the moment, which I put ahead of investing.

Also with my level of money to make day trading worth the time involvement it would require a lot of leverage. Then I wouldn't be able to sleep at night opsies:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> There's money to be made in day trading, just not my bag. Right now though I'm not buying any stock outside of my IRA.
> 
> I'm paying off all my various forms of debt at the moment, which I put ahead of investing.
> 
> Also with my level of money to make day trading worth the time involvement it would require a lot of leverage. Then I wouldn't be able to sleep at night opsies:


I have two wives and we have two girlfriends.

My Ira's and 401k's took a beating this week.

So did some A$$


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I've had a bit of luck and good timing. Even with my disastrous purchase of Exxon at $42, I'm up 1/2 of 1 percent for the year. I'm waiting for thr weekend because I think the will be more bad news then I'm hopping back in to a low expense 2025 balanced fund and forgetting about it.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

*Not professional advice on the markets condition if it goes up/down/sideways or disappearing into thin air."

Uber Technologies Inc
NYSE: UBER
Follow

18.91 USD −1.38 (6.80%)

No end in sight for the bottom ✔
Buying in the 20s way too soon "unless you were shorting". Probably going to hit single dollar figures as the corona wrecks havoc globally & really only the tip of the iceberg with no end in sight. Companies involved in travel are going to take a massive beating.

Depending on how long this corona thing goes on Uber may even zero out. That something to think about :thumbup: The corona virus may effectively kill Uber.

The world going to crap atm so the last thing anyone should be looking at is transport until the whole corona thing get fixed first.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Immoralized said:


> *Not professional advice on the markets condition if it goes up/down/sideways or disappearing into thin air."
> 
> Uber Technologies Inc
> NYSE: UBER
> ...


All the gig work might require safety nets after the realization of the need for worker protections that the pandemic has exposed. Full time Uber drivers are mostly only a paycheck or two away from a financial crisis. Add on the fact of no healthcare and the government might see the light.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I got my sister to open a roth finally we're going to do the same thing again but for her I might do Russell vs individual because while she's younger She's more conservative.


Good deal, glad to hear there's progress.

Personally, my IRAs only have cash and cash equivalents. In other words, CDs and money market funds. My 401k plans have mostly mutual funds and a few individual stocks, usually stock in those former employers.

You might want to consider an S&P 500 index fund for her. That's where Warren Buffett says the stuff he's going to leave to his wife will be in. Personally, my favorite is VOO, which is Vanguard's S&P 500 ETF.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Good luck on this, I'd say its a really speculative move however. Just because the price has dipped to under 20, doesn't mean it isn't heading lower however. Fundamentally, I can't see the value of Uber at even $20. But if Uber has a large short interest in it, the least bit of good news could cause the shorts to run for the door and be forced to buy. That can mean quick profits for someone like yourself who is long.


I have to agree, the person that said Uber and Lyft are "on the cheap" doesn't really understand how stocks work. You are buying equity in a company that is not making money, so the true value is close to zero.

they don't have any assets that can be liquidated, they don't have a loyal workforce and they don't have a guarantee of future operations, any city can shut them down at any time. We were in Barcelona during the taxi strike, they shut down Uber temporarily and the next thing you know Uber pulled out of the city.

on the upside, Uber has his hands in a lot of things, Uber freight, Uber eats, Uber who knows what, while Lyft is trying to become profitable by squeezing every penny from the drivers. I don't know which strategy is better, but I'm guessing more people will stick with Uber because at least they seem to be making an effort to keep the drivers happy. The attitude at Lyft is simple, if you don't like driving for the base rate then go somewhere else.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Legalizeit0 said:


> The attitude at Lyft is simple, if you don't like driving for the base rate then go somewhere else.


Not true. Lyft offers me $11 every week to do 10 rides. They are very generous and loose with incentives!


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Uber Lyft are cheap now, a delicacy, dine on them now so you can fill up belly with $$$$ later.
> 
> View attachment 430987
> 
> View attachment 430988


Love watching suckers lose their money. Uber's headed into bankruptcy in 1.5 to 2 years and idiots believe stories about flying Uber cars transporting them and autonomous cars. Not happening. You're being suckered into a company bleeding to death.



mbd said:


> I don't know which direction it's going to go... but in 2 years it will be higher&#128512;
> Usually it always goes higher than you think and lower than you think.&#128512;


In 2 years Uber will be gone.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Hopindrew said:


> Love watching suckers lose their money. Uber's headed into bankruptcy in 1.5 to 2 years and idiots believe stories about flying Uber cars transporting them and autonomous cars. Not happening. You're being suckered into a company bleeding to death.
> 
> 
> In 2 years Uber will be gone.


Uber RS down 50% this week&#128580;
Uber Eats actually up&#129440;


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hopindrew said:


> Love watching suckers lose their money. Uber's headed into bankruptcy in 1.5 to 2 years and idiots believe stories about flying Uber cars transporting them and autonomous cars. Not happening. You're being suckered into a company bleeding to death.


I wouldn't count them out just yet, they have their hands in everything and there's a real opportunity for them to become the next Amazon. Yes, they are losing money with every ride, but eventually, once they have the country hooked, they will raise rates and start making money. As soon as they turn a profit, the stock will skyrocket


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Legalizeit0 said:


> I wouldn't count them out just yet, they have their hands in everything and there's a real opportunity for them to become the next Amazon. Yes, they are losing money with every ride, but eventually, once they have the country hooked, they will raise rates and start making money. As soon as they turn a profit, the stock will skyrocket


Yes but then Taxi's will be back in the game with an app as well and Uber will lose many a customer who couldn't afford Taxi cabs. The bus people and many younger riders including many college kids. They will all resort to beepers



mbd said:


> Uber RS down 50% this week&#128580;
> Uber Eats actually up&#129440;


Uber is DOWN and way down



Legalizeit0 said:


> I wouldn't count them out just yet, they have their hands in everything and there's a real opportunity for them to become the next Amazon. Yes, they are losing money with every ride, but eventually, once they have the country hooked, they will raise rates and start making money. As soon as they turn a profit, the stock will skyrocket


2 months ago Travis kalanick sold all his stock in Uber and split. Took all the investors for a losing ride. Garrett camp just dumped like one third of his stock. Uber's done. Just watch the cash on hand get drained away every quarter.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Hopindrew said:


> but then Taxi's will be back in the game with an app as well and Uber will lose many a customer who couldn't afford Taxi cabs


Until taxis find a way to compete on price, they won't attract U/L's customers. My guess is that they won't choose to, because there will always be a few people who can't or won't use U/L.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Until taxis find a way to compete on price, they won't attract U/L's customers. My guess is that they won't choose to, because there will always be a few people who can't or won't use U/L.


No Taxi's pay drivers a livable wage and earn a profit as a company should. Price is also government regulated. My comment referred to a statement that Uber will eventually raise their price once the country is hooked on Uber. so taxi cabs don't need to try to lower their price Uber will raise theirs but they will lose a lot of riders as well. Also regulations are coming which will hurt Uber's already failing financial situation. Not to mention they just paid New Jersey over 650 million in taxes fees and fines. So that will be coming from other states as well. It's a bleak situation for Uber who's cofounders are splitting in a hurry.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Uber Lyft are cheap now, a delicacy, dine on them now so you can fill up belly with $$$$ later.
> 
> View attachment 430987
> 
> View attachment 430988


We can all agree that no one can predict when the bottom hits, correct?
Markets trending downwards, so why long stocks. Why not ride the momentum and buy the inverse etfs and actually profit now, instead of going long on something like uber and wait god knows how long before it gives ya return. Don't long the dip... short the tip.

Just to give you perspective... you posted this on Monday morning, uber down ~20%, meanwhile DWT is up ~70%. Check out other inverse etfs.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> Why not ride the momentum and buy the inverse etfs and actually profit now


Because we have no idea where the bottom is. If you doing inverse ETFs and don't know when we've hit bottom, you'll potentially lose your a**.

I'm not saying you will or won't. But it's no more certain than how much you can make when things are heading in the other direction.

The Russians and the Saudis could end their oil price war tonight. If that happens (and it could at any time) we'll probably see an upward bump in Exxon Mobil stock of about $5 to $8 per share. That's just my wild a** guess, of course.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

you better keep buying to keep that average low. down 20% since your original post...that's $80!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Hopindrew said:


> pay drivers a livable wage and earn a profit as a company should


What "should happen" and what "does happen" are often not the same thing.

"Should" drivers be compensated fairly? Absolutely!

Will they be? Stay tuned, you never know until it takes place.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

wow UBER 16 and change.. yikes..

So far whatever I shared is more or less happening. Dont average up or even down.. wait until things settle. cash is king.

Unless you're willing to short stocks or the market, that's where the money is at, but must be well-versed and not a newbie.


----------



## Thilly Gooth (Mar 15, 2020)

How much have you lost so far?


----------



## Je0426 (Sep 6, 2015)

Both are losers. There are plenty of quality stock out there.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

It a good thing the OP only dropped 5k in this trade and not 50k. Looking like Uber share prices may drop down to 10-12 bucks a share by this month end with no signs of recovering. In free fall.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> It a good thing the OP only dropped 5k in this trade and not 50k. Looking like Uber share prices may drop down to 10-12 bucks a share by this month end with no signs of recovering. In free fall.


If they do hit 12, I will buy some leaps at 20 for Uber.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Because we have no idea where the bottom is. If you doing inverse ETFs and don't know when we've hit bottom, you'll potentially lose your a**.
> 
> I'm not saying you will or won't. But it's no more certain than how much you can make when things are heading in the other direction.
> 
> The Russians and the Saudis could end their oil price war tonight. If that happens (and it could at any time) we'll probably see an upward bump in Exxon Mobil stock of about $5 to $8 per share. That's just my wild a** guess, of course.


He was suggesting the lower the better.. using his suggestion you short the market.. which is the trend anyway.. downward!

*Top 4 Inverse ETFs for a Bear Market*

ProShares Short S&P 500 (SH) ...
ProShares UltraShort S&P 500 (SDS) ...
ProShares UltraPro Short S&P 500 (SPXU) ...
ProShares Short Russell2000 (RWM)
SDS was $22.50 on feb 20th now $39ish.. that's like 75% gains in such short time


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

x100 said:


> He was suggesting the lower the better.. using his suggestion you short the market.. which is the trend anyway.. downward!
> 
> *Top 4 Inverse ETFs for a Bear Market*
> 
> ...


Unless you are daytrading, you are crazy to get into any of these ultra short shares


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I think the slide this morning will not bring a big enough bounce to play this afternoon or tomorrow.

The Bear is here


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Unless you are daytrading, you are crazy to get into any of these ultra short shares


Well definitely an entry must be researched not like I think $20 is good for UBER and let's buy (as an example).

Just to correct myself and confirm you, yes right now it's not 5 days ago.. most trades need further research.



Amos69 said:


> I think the slide this morning will not bring a big enough bounce to play this afternoon or tomorrow.
> 
> The Bear is here


I highly believe understanding VIX and knowing how it's used to sway the market is key now. Are there enough shorts to get killed or what!

UBER at 14 would have been executed.. nice shave from 20 area!! imagine had you shorted it yesterday one day return of .33% !!!

I bet the market firms up a bit.. they scooped a lot of shares at low prices.. time to sell them back to public!


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Legalizeit0 said:


> If they do hit 12, I will buy some leaps at 20 for Uber.


won't $20 LEAPS require Uber to double to just break even?



x100 said:


> Well definitely an entry must be researched not like I think $20 is good for UBER and let's buy (as an example).
> 
> Just to correct myself and confirm you, yes right now it's not 5 days ago.. most trades need further research.
> 
> ...


Here is a crazy example of the mqrk3t now....this morning I bought CSCO puts with the stock price at $34.
As the Dow drops another 600 points, CSCO rises over 10% on now news (csco is a Dow component too!)

Be careful, it is treacherous out there.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

x100 said:


> YOu made a lot of assumptions from what I shared. ...
> 
> 
> I am glad OP bought a handful of UBER stox and not bettin the farm.. to me UBER at $12- $14 would be "Are you my UBER?"
> ...


14 was UBERs bottom for now fwiw trading $15.40ish


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Don't mean to be crowing but so far I have missed every bad down day. I'm in cash today so aside from my crappy purchase of Exxon at 42 I'm still positive for the year.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> won't $20 LEAPS require Uber to double to just break even?
> 
> 
> Here is a crazy example of the mqrk3t now....this morning I bought CSCO puts with the stock price at $34.
> ...


You guys might think I'm crazy, but I just bought a January 2022 Leap on Uber for $780.00 ($13 strike)


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

In the money leap call. you can possibly dump it while all settles. Unless you can trade direct, the MMs play nasty on the options side and jack you around a bit.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

x100 said:


> wow UBER 16 and change.. yikes..
> 
> So far whatever I shared is more or less happening. Dont average up or even down.. wait until things settle. cash is king.
> 
> Unless you're willing to short stocks or the market, that's where the money is at, but must be well-versed and not a newbie.


They were right, there is no floor.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Good deal, glad to hear there's progress.
> 
> Personally, my IRAs only have cash and cash equivalents. In other words, CDs and money market funds. My 401k plans have mostly mutual funds and a few individual stocks, usually stock in those former employers.
> 
> You might want to consider an S&P 500 index fund for her. That's where Warren Buffett says the stuff he's going to leave to his wife will be in. Personally, my favorite is VOO, which is Vanguard's S&P 500 ETF.


It's funny you say this because I already made that recommendation (voo) to her yesterday. She didn't buy until today as yesterday was the higher of the rollercoaster.

I know what you mean by cash equivalent, I just had a client sell out of $1.5mm in tbills to go to CDs.

Now it's a bet of how many more circuit breaks we'll have before March is over.



Thilly Gooth said:


> How much have you lost so far?


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Feel that Trumps presidency goes hand in hand with the market. Which would rescue other or which would dump other? Trump can't dump the market, so market has to dump the Trump.

Can they afford to extend him a rescue package by propping the market?

Last time SPY came toward 200 5Yr ma was Dec 17th 2018 and this was the news then'
https://www.zacks.com/stock/news/343236/stock-market-news-for-dec-17-2018


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

x100 said:


> In the money leap call. you can possibly dump it while all settles. Unless you can trade direct, the MMs play nasty on the options side and jack you around a bit.


I put in the order between the bid/ask about halfway. It was $7.30x$8.10 and it executed within one second.

With the volatility being crazy, I'm going to sell weekly call options out of the money and slowly pay this off. Five points out of the money I can get about $80 per week back. I will sell the OOM call on the next up day.


----------



## seannow (Jul 8, 2019)

now is the best time to invest.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Big rally tomorrow imho! Gotta dump the shares scooped today as fresh money has come to join the party.



seannow said:


> now is the best time to invest.


Even so, don't buy the actual stock, get options for fraction. But have patience until it settles.. easier to make money if you're going long in a stable environment.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

x100 said:


> Big rally tomorrow imho! Gotta dump the shares scooped today as fresh money has come to join the party.
> 
> 
> Even so, don't buy the actual stock, get options for fraction. But have patience until it settles.. easier to make money if you're going long in a stable environment.


I finally stuck my toe in with a crude oil etf. Bought 100 shares of USO at 4.44. I'm a novice but since I can't hit the casinos I thought I'd gamble with crude oil while it's at a low way less than the cost to produce. I'm assuming a bounce back once all this is over.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

backstreets-trans said:


> I finally stuck my toe in with a crude oil etf. Bought 100 shares of USO at 4.44. I'm a novice but since I can't hit the casinos I thought I'd gamble with crude oil while it's at a low way less than the cost to produce. I'm assuming a bounce back once all this is over.


keep an eye on infrastructure companies in oil such as


People Also Watch

SymbolLast PriceChange% ChangeETP-PC
Energy Transfer Operating L.P. 8.11-5.11-38.65%ETP-PE
Energy Transfer Operating, L.P.9.19-4.33-32.03%NS-PB
Nustar Energy L.P. 7.625% Serie6.66-3.22-32.64%NS-PC
Nustar Energy L.P. 9.00% Series7.93-3.32-29.56%NGL-PB
NGL ENERGY PARTNERS LP 9.00%4.2000-1.3000-23.64%

LOL unless Trump gets into an Uber pool, UBER will not bounce much..hehe!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Some penny stocks eventually go bankrupt yo.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Penny and pink sheets are normally in a state of bankruptcy except no one knows cause they're not req'd to report.. ha!


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Yes, I would avoid the pink sheets at all cost. Just because you only have a few hundred dollars to invest, you’re much better off buying an option on a good stock or buying a few shares of something that is solid. penny stocks pay off about as often as an engagement ring does when you take it to the pawnshop.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

For the folks who are willing to invest and see some returns long term on tight budget, micro cap Biotech stocks are battered & cheap. Am talking $1 to $5 stocks who either come up w a drug or get taken over. Study them and see if you can set ur heart on something.

PM me if you really want the name of a stock in this category.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Had a feeling TSLA will visit $325-$345 area.. very close to it.. I would think it will dip there and bounce

https://seekingalpha.com/symbol/TSLA?s=tsla


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

x100 said:


> Had a feeling TSLA will visit $325-$345 area.. very close to it.. I would think it will dip there and bounce
> 
> https://seekingalpha.com/symbol/TSLA?s=tsla


Yes, I think Tesla is going to get hammered because they are shut down as nonessential. It could easily be a month of lost production and the bills keep rolling in.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

backstreets-trans said:


> I'm assuming a bounce back once all this is over.


I am reminded of the saying:

"The market can stay irrational longer than you can stay solvent."

Good luck, I surely do hope your position pays off well. I've got some Exxon Mobil stock, and that's a bet on crude oil in the same direction that yours is.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

1


Christinebitg said:


> I am reminded of the saying:
> 
> "The market can stay irrational longer than you can stay solvent."
> 
> Good luck, I surely do hope your position pays off well. I've got some Exxon Mobil stock, and that's a bet on crude oil in the same direction that yours is.


I plan on making a bunch of small bets and dollar cost average on the stocks I like if they head lower. I honestly believe we'll reach levels close to the 2008 crash. It took over a year to reach the market lows after the 2008 crash. This could be a long haul if the total world economy tanks from this virus. I'm really lucky that I'll be able to ride it out. I fear most rideshare drivers won't be as lucky.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

People are buying stocks to hold onto for a year plus way too early... Still has a good month or even two of dropping to be had!
Why pay dollars when you can pick it up for cents? "Figure of speech".


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

backstreets-trans said:


> I honestly believe we'll reach levels close to the 2008 crash.


I wouldn't be at all shocked if that's exactly what happens.

I'm not going to make any moves until the Dow is at least down where it was at the November 2016 election. But at the rate we're going, that's just a few days away. Your scenario looks more likely right now.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I wouldn't be at all shocked if that's exactly what happens.
> 
> I'm not going to make any moves until the Dow is at least down where it was at the November 2016 election. But at the rate we're going, that's just a few days away. Your scenario looks more likely right now.


I've been watching the exact same thing. The election was Nov 8 and the DOW was at 17,888 on Nov 4 then went up on the news. So even though analysts are saying we're at pre Trump levels, I still believe we have at least 2000 more points down. Currently DOW at 19,898. But WTF do I know I drive for Uber.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

backstreets-trans said:


> I've been watching the exact same thing. The election was Nov 8 and the DOW was at 17,888 on Nov 4 then went up on the news. So even though analysts are saying we're at pre Trump levels, I still believe we have at least 2000 more points down. Currently DOW at 19,898. But WTF do I know I drive for Uber.


Saying another 2k is diff from people saying it'll fall to 2k.

we've made a lot of progress since then but what do I know.


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

backstreets-trans said:


> We're still way above when Trump took over and still closer to the all time highs.


So that was what you had to say 2 days ago.

Whatcha thinking now?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I think oil is going to tank tomorrow and then OPEC and Russia will make a pact.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber and Lyft stock is so hard to read simply because since they are really the only companies I can think of that are valued in the billions while losing billions their stock could go anywhere at any time. 

My guess is that they will keep going down to the $2 level.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I believe you should buy during panic and sell when all the pundits are saying “this market is unstoppable.“
Buying after an upgrade means you missed the boat.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

backstreets-trans said:


> I've been watching the exact same thing. The election was Nov 8 and the DOW was at 17,888 on Nov 4 then went up on the news. So even though analysts are saying we're at pre Trump levels, I still believe we have at least 2000 more points down. Currently DOW at 19,898. But WTF do I know I drive for Uber.


We haven't yet passed the point where the Dow was at the time of the election. But at the current rate, we'll get there very soon.

I have no desire to try to call the bottom. Because it has been such a sharp decline, we possibly will a sharp move upward, but I'm not counting on it.

For me, the biggest positive indicator will be when local governments (my own included) stop shutting things down, and instead start saying "We've done what we can do."

Naturally, that's a difficult set of words for any politician to say. They have a natural tendency to want to "Do Something!"

As Peter Drucker said years ago, "Doing the wrong thing more quickly is not helpful."


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> We haven't yet passed the point where the Dow was at the time of the election. But at the current rate, we'll get there very soon.
> 
> I have no desire to try to call the bottom. Because it has been such a sharp decline, we possibly will a sharp move upward, but I'm not counting on it.
> 
> ...


I'm of similar mind. I have no idea where the bottom is and I don't want to be left out when things come back so I'm in. If there's a quick run up I will sell because to me that's indicative of manic depressive behavior otherwise I'm just going to leave it alone and let nature take its course. I'm up 1% for the year so I'm starting from a good place and i don't need the money for another 7 or 8 years.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Just guessing UBER had a lot of shorts.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Up $4 today because Dara said liquidity was not an issue


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Uber stock goes up after they tell the public the have enough cash to ride out the storm..... now you see where all the money they take comes in handy?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

I wonder how Uber stocks will hold up with it a more serious lockdown in place with army trucks moving bodies like in Italy atm.
or any company for that matter.









"The Italian army intervenes to move bodies from the main cemetery of Bergamo. Photograph: Sergio Agazzi.Fotogramma/Reuters"


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Immoralized said:


> The Italian army intervenes to move bodies from the main cemetery of Bergamo.


Why are they moving bodies OUT of a cemetery?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Everyone with a xl vehicle will make out great doing uber bodybag...... 
See what are you guys worried about not having any work? Well I guess all the prius drivers are screwed....


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Wrb06wrx said:


> Everyone with a xl vehicle will make out great doing uber bodybag......
> See what are you guys worried about not having any work? Well I guess all the prius drivers are screwed....


My wife said you can get a short body bag in the back of a Prius if you drop the seats. She has a Prius C.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> My wife said you can get a short body bag in the back of a Prius if you drop the seats. She has a Prius C.


Lets hope she's not making plans for you.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> No wonder people are losing money left and right on Robinhood. Uber's charts look horrible and God knows where the bottom is. You can't call it, and there's nothing to stop it going to $15 or $12. The overall market is a disaster atm and there's no calling the bottom on that either (it will drag everything else down with it). The last thing I would buy right now is stocks.


Closed at $26.19 today.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Closed at $26.19 today.


Yes but it did dip to $14 on March 18th which would have stopped out God knows how many people in the meantime.

This was, and still is, a minefield and uncharted territory financially. It's not the type of landscape that I trade in, but for whoever made a buck on it, more power to you.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> This was, and still is, a minefield and uncharted territory financially.


Agreed.

People who want to make a buck in the market right now should be buying solid companies. Johnson & Johnson comes to mind. ExxonMobil might be a good one too, if you believe that oil companies will recover (which I do).


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Agreed.
> 
> People who want to make a buck in the market right now should be buying solid companies. Johnson & Johnson comes to mind. ExxonMobil might be a good one too, if you believe that oil companies will recover (which I do).


I bought XOM 2 weeks ago I think at 41, took a short term haircut on it but I still think between the dividend and the fact that we are oil addicts, it will eventually come around and be north of 60 in a year.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> My wife said you can get a short body bag in the back of a Prius if you drop the seats. She has a Prius C.


I have roof racks, that should be be extra like uber-ski, right?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I bought XOM 2 weeks ago I think at 41, took a short term haircut on it but I still think between the dividend and the fact that we are oil addicts, it will eventually come around and be north of 60 in a year.


I think it's a good investment. That company is my largest single position. It's the only one that I reinvest dividends in.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> Yes but it did dip to $14 on March 18th which would have stopped out God knows how many people in the meantime.
> 
> This was, and still is, a minefield and uncharted territory financially. It's not the type of landscape that I trade in, but for whoever made a buck on it, more power to you.


I didn't buy at $14 because the company is only worth $5 a share at the most in my opinion.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> My guess is that they will keep going down to the $2 level.


Closed at $27.92 today which is rather bizarre considering how coronavirus has hurt the world economy.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Closed at $27.92 today which is rather bizarre considering how coronavirus has hurt the world economy.


Could have made some coin on that bounce. If you bought 1,000 shares you could have made $13,000


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Could have made some coin on that bounce. If you bought 1,000 shares you could have made $13,000


It sounds good in hindsight but I won't spend more than $5. That's all I think the stock's worth.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

goneubering said:


> It sounds good in hindsight but I won't spend more than $5. That's all I think the stock's worth.


No I get it Hindsight and all that. I did very well in the bounce two weeks ago, but I am liquid from that action.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> No I get it Hindsight and all that. I did very well in the bounce two weeks ago, but I am liquid from that action.


I bought USO then doubled down on all the bad news about over capacity. The Trump tweet about an agreement from SA and russia made it bounce today so I sold my higher entry point at a 18% gain. I wish I would of bought tanker stock on your earlier suggestion on oil transport since they're using tankers as storage at much higher rates.

I think if you could read Trumps mind on future tweets you could make a fortune day trading on his thoughts even if he's dead wrong or just lying. The stock market is so irrational now. We went up after huge unemployment numbers.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Could have made some coin on that bounce. If you bought 1,000 shares you could have made $13,000


So if I would have bought 1,000 shares @ $14.82 per share I could have made $13,000? Well yeah but that's only if you had 15 grand available to play the stock market.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Yes that is right.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Warren Buffet famously said when asked during the last financial crisis how much he lost. “Not a dime” was his answer. Well, if you don’t sell when Uber is high, how much will you have made? 

This is just the start. Stocks will plummet even more, this quarantine is barely begun. What about the second wave in the fall? This isn’t your grandpas bear bear market


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

The bottom is hard to see at this point, but I think its possibly 6-8 weeks away.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

backstreets-trans said:


> if you could read Trumps mind on future tweets you could make a fortune day trading on his thoughts even if he's dead wrong or just lying.


Sure. But the key phrase in all that is "if you could read his mind."

He's chaotic, as a character. Because he's unpredictable, you don't know where he's headed from one day to the next.

That's leaving aside any issues of whether his actions are appropriate or otherwise.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Well I got out of all my oil stocks today. I made 25% on very small investments and I got out on the rumor instead of the actual news. Worked out well this time.

I have no idea why the market was climbing all week. J. Powell is printing some serious cash and now even buying junk bonds. I have FOMO but I'll keep my money on the sidelines until we revisit some of the lows.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

backstreets-trans said:


> I bought USO then doubled down on all the bad news about over capacity. The Trump tweet about an agreement from SA and russia made it bounce today so I sold my higher entry point at a 18% gain. I wish I would of bought tanker stock on your earlier suggestion on oil transport since they're using tankers as storage at much higher rates.
> 
> I think if you could read Trumps mind on future tweets you could make a fortune day trading on his thoughts even if he's dead wrong or just lying. The stock market is so irrational now. We went up after huge unemployment numbers.


So I'm assuming u brought into the fund that jpm created specifically based his tweetS?


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> So I'm assuming u brought into the fund that jpm created specifically based his tweetS?


I bought USO and exon when oil was under $20. I sold some last week on oil production cut rumors and sold the rest today when it was rumored on a 20 million barrel cut. Oil storage is close to capacity so the 10 million barrel cut they announced won't help much.

I'm not an expert but I'm trying to play the stock market game. I guess I like to gamble.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

backstreets-trans said:


> I bought USO and exon when oil was under $20. I sold some last week on oil production cut rumors and sold the rest today when it was rumored on a 20 million barrel cut. Oil storage is close to capacity so the 10 million barrel cut they announced won't help much.
> 
> I'm not an expert but I'm trying to play the stock market game. I guess I like to gamble.


I wouldn't touch Exxon, not a fan at all.

got amazon when it was down to about $1600-$1700, not as low as $1400 when I previously had it and so forth but I'm happy with it now over 2k.

Gonna sell and wait again.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I wouldn't touch Exxon, not a fan at all.
> 
> got amazon when it was down to about $1600-$1700, not as low as $1400 when I previously had it and so forth but I'm happy with it now over 2k.
> 
> Gonna sell and wait again.


I cant buy amazon because I bought it in 2001 at $20/share. Only about $500 worth but now that it's up 100 times my investment I just keep kicking myself. I really needed the money back then and liquidated everything.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

backstreets-trans said:


> I cant buy amazon because I bought it in 2001 at $20/share. Only about $500 worth but now that it's up 100 times my investment I just keep kicking myself. I really needed the money back then and liquidated everything.


Ouch!!


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

backstreets-trans said:


> I wish I would of bought tanker stock on your earlier suggestion on oil transport since they're using tankers as storage at much higher rates.


God dam now I really wish I would of bought the oil tanker stocks. They're up over 75% since I posted this.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

backstreets-trans said:


> God dam now I really wish I would of bought the oil tanker stocks. They're up over 75% since I posted this.


This is like me and SHOP


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

backstreets-trans said:


> I have FOMO but I'll keep my money on the sidelines until we revisit some of the lows.


My preferred approach is to hold through the lows.

Don't get me wrong. I can't call the low point any more than anyone else. I just sit tight during the dip and ride it out. Exxon hasn't missed a dividend in many years.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Do not buy in yet on anything . I am looking at the (spy) chart .
> First lets ask our self what needs to change for the market to recover ? Answer this corona virus panic needs to go away .
> Once the panic goes away the bears will sell there shorts and bulls will start buying again.
> Here schools are closed for 3 more weeks . So lets say the market will keep going down until it starts just to go sideways .
> ...


You advise don't buy anything yet, even though everything is at least 50% off, yet then say everything will rocket up post-PC. Seems contradictory.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

percy_ardmore said:


> You advise don't buy anything yet, even though everything is at least 50% off, yet then say everything will rocket up post-PC. Seems contradictory.


You should check the date i posted on. They dropped about 10 percent more after i posted . Thanks.
And if your interested im long in . cad/chf
before you bash use your brain to check the charts to see what happened after . I Know you have no portfolio .
https://www.google.com/search?q=spy...59j35i39j0l6.738j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

x100 said:


> For the folks who are willing to invest and see some returns long term on tight budget, micro cap Biotech stocks are battered & cheap. Am talking $1 to $5 stocks who either come up w a drug or get taken over. Study them and see if you can set ur heart on something.
> 
> PM me if you really want the name of a stock in this category.


stock did .65 when all dipped two months ago.. high of $3 on wed, sitting at .$1.30

https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/CRIS?p=CRIS


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

x100 said:


> stock did .65 when all dipped two months ago.. high of $3 on wed, sitting at .$1.30


Can you say "gambling"?

If you want to invest, put some money into Johnson & Johnson, or ExxonMobil.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Anyone doing U/L full-time knows these stocks are bound to drop. The recession is not on the news yet. We might only Begin hearing from it when the holiday season is here. Covid still trending, 2nd wave is coming.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Can you say "gambling"?
> 
> If you want to invest, put some money into Johnson & Johnson, or ExxonMobil.


I don't mind 100% in matter of weeks.. I do know this particular stock, I am not all over penny stocks & fraud.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Penny stocks <=$5 are about 99.99999 guaranteed to lose money. 

Also, nobody has a “hot stock tip.” Well, unless it comes with a bottle of snake oil and a free bridge.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Penny stocks <=$5 are about 99.99999 guaranteed to lose money.
> 
> Also, nobody has a "hot stock tip." Well, unless it comes with a bottle of snake oil and a free bridge.


fo shu' .. this was a battered microcap, definitely a rolling type of stock (is merger of 3 biotech back in the 90s FYI)

DIdin't say hot but considered it calculated risk and not betting the farm type!

Now question is what sector and stocks are heading down like a yellow cab franchisee in NY.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

x100 said:


> considered it calculated risk


I'm all for taking calculated risks.

Stocks that have +100% usually come with some potential tor -100% as well.

You pays your money and you takes your chances, as they say.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Now is a good time to sell! Maybe consider a short...Watch the PE ratio...


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Lute Byrt said:


> Now is a good time to sell! Maybe consider a short...Watch the PE ratio...


The biotech issue discussed, Curis, doesn't have a PE ratio as it doesn't have earnings.

Biotech companies are real crap shoots. People investing in them have no idea when or if they will have a viable product to sell. Remember they are often not the only outfit working on a treatment for lymphoma or ED out there, so even if they succeed, someone else may come up with something which is better and more effective,shortly after their product is released, or even before.

In order to really understand a biotech's prospects, there are more factors out there than you might think.

You probably be better off just taking your 10 grand or whatever out to Vegas and putting is on the hard 8. Easier to calculate your chances of success


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

It helps if you know someone that is in competitive intelligence for pharmaceutical companies...Craps or blackjack is probably a better game though...agreed


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Lute Byrt said:


> It helps if you know someone that is in competitive intelligence for pharmaceutical companies...Craps or blackjack is probably a better game though...agreed


If you are claiming to know something based on a personal relationship, I will join everyone else LMAO.

Go watch "Wall Street" again and pay attention to the ending.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

I am not claiming to know anything about Biotech but I do know someone that is very educated in that field, unfortunately I wouldn't get much information due to strict confidentiality agreements...Not even Alexa is allowed in. I have been better informed about many aspects of the Corona virus then many others...I am not Martha Stewart...I will check back on this thread to see how I have done on my Uber prediction. BTW, Uber did not get Grubhub. Justeats did... 2nd quarter closes at the end of the month, the report is filed later...Either way I would much rather play Blackjack...


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/06/12...is-the-most-overbought-market-in-history.html


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

For the ones who understand it Curis is a rolling stock, keep that in mind, but it has never disappointed even when it was fitty cents. They will be bought imo. Cheap enuff. 

Regarding biotech, friend says even patents are meaningless in that space. A lot of these little shops have PRs regarding patents released often.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> My guess is that they will keep going down to the $2 level.


There was another poster who predicted $2 for Uber.



https://www.cnbc.com/2020/11/09/ube...ors-look-past-mounting-losses-to-vaccine.html
[HEADING=2]Uber shares surge to record as investors look past mounting losses and toward vaccine[/HEADING]


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

goneubering said:


> There was another poster who predicted $2 for Uber.
> 
> :wink:
> 
> ...


Yeah, that wasn't just another poster,* that was me*. Glad to see you locked it in. The stock can go down a lot faster than it can go up and $2 is definitely on the cards...








Quoted Article said:


> The move comes despite last week's Q3 earnings report showing a second straight quarter of declining revenue, with another drop expected this period, *and a cumulative net loss of $5.8 billion for the year so far.*
> 
> Revenue has been slumping and losses mounting, but the company says its margins are *headed in the right direction.*


Sounds just like..... Maybe Trump might be the next CEO and take them comfortably into bankruptcy.

.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Yeah, that wasn't just another poster,* that was me*. Glad to see you locked it in. The stock can go down a lot faster than it can go up and $2 is definitely on the cards...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I know you're just trolling. But thanks for jumping in so quickly.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Now I know you're just trolling. But thanks for jumping in so quickly.


You're welcome. So, what do you think of "a cumulative net loss of $5.8 billion for the year so far" ?

.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Uber Lyft are cheap now, a delicacy, dine on them now so you can fill up belly with $$$$ later.
> 
> View attachment 430987
> 
> View attachment 430988


Ozzy you're up 2% ....

Check out 200% ..










I was going to buy about $700 worth when NIO was at $3 but got busy, forgot about it and next thing I know it was at $10..$11, $12 average in at $13.

I fully expect NIO to be over $100 by March and then split..just going to sit on it... It is in a SEP Account so won't be pulling anything out for a few years. I have about a dozen different companies.. NIO % wise is my best call though

One of their Production Facilities..


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I gave up on Uber and sold at 28, locking in a $15 per share profit. My next purchase was draft kings at $36 per share and some additional options at the $45 per share strike price, good through May. They report this week, they also won every state election they were on the ballot in, as far as legalize gambling.

I am not a stock advisor and I am just posting my personal thoughts.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

dauction said:


> Ozzy you're up 2% ....
> 
> Check out 200% ..
> 
> ...


Feasting with 200% bwoy you killing it


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I did well with GE, in at 6, out at 7.50, apparently sold a little too early. Now if Exxon would just climb up to $40 I would be even on that as well. Bottom line, stocks are not my forte, fun to gamble a little but I have no special insight.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> if Exxon would just climb up to $40 I would be even on that as well.


I'm expecting that when things start to look "normal" again, we'll see ExxonMobil back to above 90. That's just my personal opinion, of course.

In the meantime, enjoy the dividend yield that's over 8%. This is the only individual company in which I reinvest dividends. I considered turning that off a while back. But then I told myself that this is when I *should* be reinvesting dividends, when the stock price is cheap.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm expecting that when things start to look "normal" again, we'll see ExxonMobil back to above 90. That's just my personal opinion, of course.
> 
> In the meantime, enjoy the dividend yield that's over 8%. This is the only individual company in which I reinvest dividends. I considered turning that off a while back. But then I told myself that this is when I *should* be reinvesting dividends, when the stock price is cheap.


I like your perspective on it and yes the dividend is great but not sure how long that is going to continue. Long term comes down to demand for oil and how willing the company is to cut costs and restructure as needed. I'm going to try to exhibit a little bit of patience and see where it goes.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

backstreets-trans said:


> I was looking at the 2008 housing crash. The bottom didn't hit until mid 2009 so there is some lag there. The recession hasn't even been realized so we have some room to drop. We're still way above when Trump took over and still closer to the all time highs. Trump corporate tax cuts pushed the markets higher with corporate buy backs and the influx of cash in the system.
> 
> The dems will reverse these tax cuts and change market conditions. The possibility of them winning should be factored into a lower bottom.


Bought MJ and Toke Monday up 30% by Thursday 
Just took the gain. 
i've been doing pretty good buying when everybody else is selling and selling when everybody else is buying.
Hard to buy the high flyers. No eps
They can't take bad news. 
Beyond Meat down 40 bucks a share?
Not me


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

wallae said:


> Bought MJ and Toke Monday up 30% by Thursday
> Just took the gain.
> i've been doing pretty good buying when everybody else is selling and selling when everybody else is buying.
> Hard to buy the high flyers. No eps
> ...


Beyond Meat down $40??!!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm expecting that when things start to look "normal" again, we'll see ExxonMobil back to above 90. That's just my personal opinion, of course.
> 
> In the meantime, enjoy the dividend yield that's over 8%. This is the only individual company in which I reinvest dividends. I considered turning that off a while back. But then I told myself that this is when I *should* be reinvesting dividends, when the stock price is cheap.


There are a lot of things that can return to 80 dollars right now including Casino and Cruise ship stocks. I rode MVIS well and made $2,200 in 1 day. this year I am up about $4k just from riding stocks up. When vaccines hit the ride will get good too.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Oh Ozzy.. another $250 today :thumbup:


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

dauction said:


> Oh Ozzy.. another $250 today :thumbup:
> 
> View attachment 525272


Feast on, I also made some dough with NIO.


----------

